# Adria door seals



## Roofexpress01 (Aug 11, 2012)

Has any one had problems with the door seals on adria 660sl


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by problems
I have an Adria Compact.
The hab door seals appear to keep out water ok but from the inside you can see morning sun shinning through along the RH side of the door.
Took it to the dealer who rehung the door to lift it slightly as he claimed the door had fallen slightly.
It appears the door cannot be adjusted to close tighter!!
So door seal problem ? Yes I suppose it may be but then again it may be the seals are ok but the door is not capable of adjustment!!!


----------

